
Facebook's rivals reportedly contacted by DOJ as part of antitrust probe - ajaviaad
https://www.cnet.com/news/facebooks-rivals-reportedly-contacted-by-doj-as-part-of-antitrust-probe/
======
hootbootscoot
wait, facebook has rivals? what, like "friendster" or?

